# Mein Faunus ist da. Wollt ihr euch mal mit mir freuen...



## Brägel (16. Mai 2004)

et voilà,

erst mal ohne Worte, denn ein frisches Franziskaner Hefeweizen wartet auf der Terasse.   Also bis denn...


----------



## Nomercy (16. Mai 2004)

Meinen Glückwunsch!

 Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, wie schööööön solche Teile werden können.




 Gruß
 Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (16. Mai 2004)

lackierung ist korrekt 

(austattung ist ja immer geschmackssache  ) 

ohne vorderradbremse find ich auch gut ... wird sicher ein trend  

bist du sicher das du den rahmen nicht ne nummer grösser hättest nehmen sollen  bei der masse an spacern und dem vorbau


----------



## Brägel (16. Mai 2004)

@keinMitleid

danke, es sieht wirklich sehr geil aus find ich

@bluesky

jaja, mit Vorderradbremse kann ja jeder.    Leider habe ich den falschen Adapter für die Mono M4 an die Manitou bekommen (Bergwerk trägt da keine Schuld  nur damit hier kein falscher Eindruck entsteht  ach ja, mein Dealer auch nicht). Mangels Bremse wird sich die erste Ausfahrt noch etwas verzögern. Wenn ich mal eine Proberunde gedreht habe verschwinden sicher wieder ein bis zwei Spacer, ich dachte halt mehr kürzen geht immer noch.

was gefällt dir an der Ausstattung nicht? Mein Konzept ist halt ein Tourenstabilomat für 105 kg Brägelpower. Deshalb 14 kg und hoffentlich Spaß damit.


----------



## bluesky (16. Mai 2004)

das bike ist top !

bluesky hätte als kurbel eine schwarze race face drangeschraubt ... und eine speedhub ... wie gesagt ... geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich ... 

aber vor ca 7 monaten hatte ich genau dieses bike (in ähnlicher ausstattung) bei meinem dealer angefragt 

naja ... hab dann ein auto gekauft


----------



## Brägel (16. Mai 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> das bike ist top !
> 
> bluesky hätte als kurbel eine schwarze race face drangeschraubt ... und eine speedhub ...



race face wäre natürlich exclusiver gewesen und speedhub überleg ich schon lang. Das Budget hat vorerst aber die Speedhub verboten ... vielleicht später


----------



## der alte ron (17. Mai 2004)

Mit speedhub bewegst du dich geradewegs auf die 16 kg zu bei einem endurobike schwachsinn !! Mein ziel wäre gewesen deutlich unter 13 kg zu kommen , aber da sollte vieleicht erst an brägel selbst etwas getan werden - hast du zugenommen ?!!
Schönes tourenbike !!! Als kurbel gehört wirklich eine andere hin aber die bleibt sicher nicht lange so  . Schade übrigens das du noch nicht berichten kannst wie die hope ist , wann kommt der adapter , wie war die montage hinten ?
Nikolay


----------



## bluesky (17. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mit speedhub bewegst du dich geradewegs auf die 16 kg zu bei einem endurobike schwachsinn !!



aaahh ihr gewichtsnutten 

mein cc race hardtail hat auch 13 kilo ... schön mit speedhub ... schweren d521ern billig ritchey parts marzocchi mx ... das ist dann der trainingseffekt ...

außerdem hält das dann auch ... 

und wie du lesen kannst wiegt unser brägel > 100 kg ... da muss das bike dann kein leichtbau sein


----------



## Brägel (17. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mit speedhub bewegst du dich geradewegs auf die 16 kg zu bei einem endurobike schwachsinn !! Mein ziel wäre gewesen deutlich unter 13 kg zu kommen , aber da sollte vieleicht erst an brägel selbst etwas getan werden - hast du zugenommen ?!!
> Schönes tourenbike !!! Als kurbel gehört wirklich eine andere hin aber die bleibt sicher nicht lange so  . Schade übrigens das du noch nicht berichten kannst wie die hope ist , wann kommt der adapter , wie war die montage hinten ?
> Nikolay



klar geht unter 13, aber nur mit CC-Felgen, max. 2,25 Reifen, teurem Lenker, Rennsattel und Luftfedergabel (So sieht das Faunus Carbon meiner Freundin aus und kommt in M fahrfertig mit allem drum und dran auf 12,5 kg). Alles das wollte ich aber nicht. Ein HT mit 11 (Potenzial bis 10,5) hab ich ja schon. Und nicht vergessen es ist L. Kann schon sein, dass das Faunus irgendwann noch etwas abnimmt aber viel wirds nicht werden. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf unkaputtbar und bequem und das ganze vorerst noch bezahlbar.

Fahrbericht folgt natürlich. Die Montage der Hope war problemlos. Etwas fummelig ist die Spacer zwischen Bremse und Rahmen zu kriegen weil man kaum mit den Fingern richtig dran kommt. Aber ich würde sagen es hat mit drei mal ein und ausbauen (bis der richtige Abstand gefunden war) ca. 15 Minuten gedauert. Die Bremse läuft jetzt absolut schleiffrei und genau mittig. Top. 

Die Aktion "nehmt Rücksicht auf die Bikes, reduziert Brägel" läuft demnächst an.


----------



## bluesky (17. Mai 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aktion "nehmt Rücksicht auf die Bikes, reduziert Brägel" läuft demnächst an.



 

ich hab von 107 auf jetzt 82 kg abgenommen ... ziel-> 77kg


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Mai 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab von 107 auf jetzt 82 kg abgenommen ... ziel-> 77kg



Werd' ich dich dann noch erkennen? 

Ich scheine momentan leider den umgekehrten Weg zu gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (17. Mai 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab von 107 auf jetzt 82 kg abgenommen ... ziel-> 77kg



Glückwunsch, das wär wohl auch so mein Zielbereich.  Da das aber hier off topic ist, werde ich dich demnächst wohl mal mit einer Mail oder PM behelligen (wegen Erfolsgeheimnis) ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Mai 2004)

Erfolgsgeheimnis: er durfte letzes Jahr ein paar mal mit mir biken!

Zum Topic: ich find dein Faunus schön! Hattest du nicht ewig mit der Bikeauswahl rumgemacht?


----------



## bluesky (17. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Erfolgsgeheimnis: er durfte letzes Jahr ein paar mal mit mir biken!
> 
> 
> > genau
> ...


----------



## carloz (17. Mai 2004)

@Brägel:

Wiejetzt ? Du kannst dir jetzt nochn Franziskaner leisten ? 

Aber ich muss sagen: Hast n echtes Schmuckstück da jetzt ! Respekt !
Wann geht´s in den Wald ? 
Erfahrungsbericht wär ja ma geil 

Viel Spaß mit dem Boliden !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Brägel (17. Mai 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Brägel:
> 
> Wiejetzt ? Du kannst dir jetzt nochn Franziskaner leisten ?



wie meinst du das denn, wegen der Kohle oder den gleichnamigen Hydraten   

Überhaupt, die Frage nach dem monetären Opfer zu stellen verbietet sich natürlich angesichts der Kunst. Ihr wisst doch was so ein Unikat kostet. Natürlich habe ich klar gemacht, dass die Zeiten ja schlecht sind und Brägels auch nicht mehr so wie früher mal und überhaupt und hatte auch zufriedenstellenden Erfolg damit.  

Zur Bremse: der richtige Adapter soll heute noch den Importeur verlassen. Hoffentlich kann ich dann am Donnerstag schon in die finsteren Wälder des Odin


----------



## der alte ron (17. Mai 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ..aaahh ihr gewichtsnutten...


 
Sag du noch mal nutte zu mir du schlampe mit sicherheitspsychose du ...!!! 

16 kg wiegen schon richtige "männerbikes" mit ein paar mehr milimeterchen federweg als brägels toureneimer und die halten bestimmt zwei brägels aus ! Deshalb finde ich es quatschig . Weniger gewicht bringt einfach spass und bei sinvoller auswahl auch nicht weniger stabilität . Trotzdem finde ich das bike cool so wie es da steht . Basta !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (17. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Sag du noch mal nutte zu mir du schlampe mit sicherheitspsychose du ...!!!


----------



## Brägel (17. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...als brägels toureneimer



er hat Toureneimer gesagt   



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem finde ich das bike cool so wie es da steht . Basta !!



o.k. ich vergebe


----------



## Boandl (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Brägel,

das kommt richtig gut.  
Jetzt doch zum DT gegriffen? Die Gewichtsbedenken waren auch unbegründet, ich gehöre ja der gleichen Lastenklasse an.


----------



## Brägel (18. Mai 2004)

Hier etwas verspätet nach dem Bild noch ein paar Worte und Fakten:

Der erste Eindruck vom Rahmen ist richtig gut. Alles sieht sehr solide und edel aus. Schöne Details: z.B. ein polierter Einsatz im Sitzrohr - da verkratzt nix mehr die Stütze, schöne Zugführungen, an vielen Rohranfängen aufgeschweißte Verstärkungen.... ah ich muss endlich fahren


Und hier noch die Ausstattung:


Bremsen: Hope Mono M4 200/180

Gabel: Black Platinum 90-120

Dämpfer: DT 210 L

Steuersatz: Chris King No Thread Set

Cockpit: Syntace Eco Stem, Ecolite (um die Position zu finden - wird später wahrscheinlich durch was leichteres wie Superforce o. ä. ersetzt)

Whizz Wheels LRS: Hügi 240, XM 321 disc, DT Comp, Alu Pro Lock, XT-Spanner, derzeit  AV 14 und Fat Albert

Antrieb: komplett XT (Mix aus alt und neu um Dual Control zu vermeiden)

Pedale: derzeit 520er (werden wohl später 959ern weichen)

Sattel: Fizik Gobi (Experiment, mal sehen wie er sich an meinem Hintern macht)

Stütze: Thomson Elite


Gepäckträger, Ständer, Ortlieb-Taschen, Kartenhalter, Kettenschutz, Speichen-Reflektoren, Lichter, Front- und Rückstrahler, Schutzbleche, Klingel, Stützräder und Wimpel "geprüfter Radfahrer" fehlen noch


----------



## Endurance (19. Mai 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. 
Gefällt mir super - sieht meinem Pfadfinder auch verdammt ähnlich: wer hat jetzt vom wem abgekupfert   

Ach ja ich würd auf die Aussagen der Gewichstfetischisten pfeifen mein Bike wiegt auch etwa 17KG und es läßt sich prima damit fahren (wenn auch keine Marathon rennen)

Meins:


----------



## der alte ron (19. Mai 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja ich würd auf die Aussagen der Gewichstfetischisten pfeifen mein Bike wiegt auch etwa 17KG und es läßt sich prima damit fahren...


 , komisch das ich enduro piloten gerade bergab versäge .... , spass bei seite , wer hat dir den erzählt ich sei ein leichtbaufetischist , mein hardtail wird wenn es fertig ist etwas über 11 kg wiegen ...


----------



## Endurance (19. Mai 2004)

> komisch das ich enduro piloten gerade bergab versäge ....


weshalb? Weil Dein Rad leichter ist - oder was?   

Mag dann schon sein; ein leichtes Rad fährt sich quirliger und läßt sich leichter handhaben (Klausmann baut ja sogar Titanschrauben an den Downhiller). Mir ging es hier aber nicht nur um Speed (Spaß kann man auch ohne Raserei haben)   

Mit Rohloff ist es eben etwas (1KG) schwerer aber definitiv auch wartungsärmer und somit bei gleichem Wartungauswand haltbarer   

Ist eben Geschmackssache, man kann nicht sagen leichter ist besser, genausowenig bedeutet schwerer automatisch stabiler. Kommt eben auf die gezielte Auswahl der Komponenten an. Aber klar wenn's die Rohloff ein kg leichter geben würde hätte ich das nat. vorgezogen.

Also Fazit:
mir das meine Dir das Deine - na und wenigstens habe ich Dich nicht der "Nutterei" bezichtigt


----------



## lagosirio (20. Mai 2004)

Endurance,
welche Übersetzung hast Du da an Deiner Rohloff?
Kannst Du was zur Rohloff Zugverlegung sagen?


----------



## Endurance (20. Mai 2004)

38-16, da ich mit dem Rad tatsächlich auch steile Berge HOCHfahre. Wer mehr mit Kraft fährt kann bestimmt auch 42-16/17 fahren. Ich kriege dann jedoch Knieprobleme. Mehr unter

http://www.paradies-welten.de/start.htm?Bike/Technik/Antrieb/Rohloff/pfadfinder.htm


----------



## Brägel (21. Mai 2004)

Zwischenstand:

Es ist fertig und hat die Jungfernfahrt schon hinter sich. Ergebnis   einzige Kleinigkeit, die noch nervt: ich bekomme die VR-Bremse nicht hundertprozentig schleiffrei - also auf dem Montageständer schon, im Rollen aber nicht. Weiterer Bericht folgt Anfang Juni da ich kurzentschlossen ein paar Tage Lago und München einplane. Nach dieser Woche, kann ich dann auch einen halbwegs vernünftigen Erstbericht hier abliefern. Bis denn und wünscht mir Glück, dass es am Lago wird wie ich es mir vorstelle (Bike und Wetter vom Feinsten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (21. Mai 2004)

Ales Gute und vieeeeel Spass !

Nikolay


----------



## sna (22. Mai 2004)

@ Endurance:  wie betätigst du eigentlich deine Bremshebel? Mit den Knien ???


----------



## Liwi (22. Mai 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Werd' ich dich dann noch erkennen?
> 
> Ich scheine momentan leider den umgekehrten Weg zu gehen ...




@ woody 

Ja sicher wenn du so ein Spargel auf nem Hardttail mit ner Speedhub siehst 
: -))


----------



## Endurance (22. Mai 2004)

@sna


> @ Endurance: wie betätigst du eigentlich deine Bremshebel? Mit den Knien ???



Nur weil die Hebel ein wenig steil nach unten stehen?   
Das Foto wurde VOR der ersten Ausfahrt aufgenommen und eingestellt war zu dem Zeitpunkt bis auf die Rohloff noch nix. Aber mit den Knien Bremsen muß ich mal probieren


----------



## Brägel (2. Juni 2004)

ein Zwischenbericht:

vorausgeschickt: ich bin kein Tester, kein Leichtgewicht, kein Supersportler, es ist mein erstes Fully (bis auf je zwei Probefahrten mit Scott Genius MC und Storck Organic). Meine Erfahrungen sind entsprechend einzustufen.

Also, mittlerweile habe ich das Radel ein paar Kilometer die Berge rauf (ca. 5000 Hm) und runter (ca. 7.000 Hm) bewegt. Und zwar im Odenwald, am Gardasee und in den bayerischen Alpen und dabei folgendes erlebt/empfunden (willkürliche Reihenfolge, so wie es mir jetzt gerade einfällt):

- entgegen einem Bericht in irgendeinem Mag finde ich das Bike durchaus wendig, es lässt sich prima um die Ecken dirigieren, enge Kreise fallen mir relativ leicht damit.

- die Sitzposition ist für mich perfekt, nicht zu hecklastig, nicht zu kopflastig, ganau die goldenen Mitte für ein Tourenrad, das hoch und runter Spaß machen soll. Die Größe L ist wie für mich gemacht (186 cm, Schrittlänge 89 cm).   

- ich fahre das Rad momentan straff mit je 20 % Sag vorne und hinten. Das Wippen hält sich normalerweise so in Grenzen, dass es mir nichts ausmacht. Nur steil bergauf ab 15, 16, 17 % wenn ich unrund und eher stampfend fahre wird das Wippen etwas lästig. Dämpfer abdrehen und die Sache ist erledigt. In grobem Gelände wippt es dann halt etwas, aber es geht dann damit immer noch einfacher hoch über die Brocken als mit dem HT. Also alles o.k.

- die Steigfähigkeit ist etwas eingeschränkt, ab 20 % wird das Vorderrad sehr leicht, 20 % kann ich aber auch nicht wirklich lange fahren. Gabel absenken auf 90 mm hilft generell den Berg hoch. Ich hab das bei längeren Anstiegen eingesetzt. Das geht während der Fahrt, umgekehrt aber nicht - oben muss man also mal halten. Das ist mir egal, für kurze Anstiege senke ich eh nix ab.

- ich fahre hinten die 120 mm Position. Vorne und hinten habe ich bisher max. 75 - 80 % Federweg ausgenutzt. Werde vielleicht also noch mal etwas weniger Druck hinten probieren. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich so noch Reserven. Was meint ihr?

- bergab ist viel mehr Fahrspaß als mit meinem HT drin. Die entspanntere Position, der breite gekröpfte Lenker und schön Federweg machen sicherer und einfach ein sattes Fahrgefühl.   

- ich hatte auf dem Rad noch kein einziges Mal Kreuzschmerzen (auch nicht bei 1000 Hm rauf am Stück)    

- auf Trails in der Ebene bin ich begeistert wie man ungestört vor sich hin treten kann - meist fett im Sitzen. 

- durch das höhere Tretlager und das vermehrte Verlangen die ein oder andere Trailpassage zu probieren hat mich mehr als bisher der Sattel gestört, bzw. wollte diesen etwas versenken zumal ich die Stütze recht weit ausziehen muss. Hier stört mich, dass bei der Thomson keine Skala dran ist. Wisst ihr eine andere leichte mit Skala oder wie man einen Markierung anbringen kann?

- zum Sattel kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Ab und zu hat das Hinterteil schon genervt, aber das habe ich auch mit jedem anderem Sattel, werde zum Vergleich noch mal den Terry GTO vom HT drauf schrauben.

- Mit der Bremse ist alles besten bis auf Quietschprobleme durch thermische Beanspruchung. Ich hoffe das mit anderen Belägen in den Griff zu kriegen (siehe Hope-Forum)

- Probleme hatte ich dem LRS (lose Speichen und Achter vorne und hinten) das hatte ich nicht erwartet. Der LRS ist jetzt bei WhizzWheels zum Nachbessern, ich hoffe, dass dann alles gut ist.

- Weil ich mir die Frage mal stellte: Mit der 2004er Xt-Kurbel (die wohl immer auf 50 mm Kettenlinie aufgebaut wird) geht der Fat Albert völlig problemlos rein. Das würde mit dieser Kurbel auch bei meinem Storck gehen, es liegt an der Kettenlinie, wenn der Umwerfer streift. Also für alle die es wissen wollen: Es geht mit 50 mm Kettenlinie!

So, mehr fällt mir jetzt spontan nicht ein. Ihr könnt ja nun was dazu anmerken, eure anderen oder ähnlichen Erfahrungen schildern oder noch was fragen. Bis denn.

Ach ja, da Fazit für mein Faunus:


----------



## raffic (2. Juni 2004)

Hört sich ja gut an vielleicht hol ich mir ja auch irgendwann mal ein Fully.
Die Roox hat eine Scala auf der Sattelstütze. Ein Kollege von mir hat die und ist voll zufrieden.
Viel Spaß noch 
gruß
raffic


----------



## Brägel (4. Juni 2004)

raffic schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja gut an vielleicht hol ich mir ja auch irgendwann mal ein Fully.
> Die Roox hat eine Scala auf der Sattelstütze. Ein Kollege von mir hat die und ist voll zufrieden.
> Viel Spaß noch
> gruß
> raffic



an die roox hab ich auch schon gedacht, wiegt halt 330 g oder so? ist aber zur not auch egal.

mein LRS ist schon wieder da (superschnell gemacht und ohne kosten). mal sehen ob der jetzzt passt.

wenn ich endlich noch die bremse in den griff bekomme, die mittlerweile undicht war kann ich das auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. Juni 2004)

... ich habe mir mit Nagellack den einen oder anderen Punkt aufgepinselt. Das ist nicht sonderlich haltbar, rubbelt sich mit der Zeit wieder lose, wenn man die Stütze oft auf und ab bewegt, aber es ist günstig und mit Entferner geht der Punkt auch wieder weg.


----------



## der alte ron (5. Juni 2004)

Kannst du bitte auch ein statement zu den bremsen abgeben ! Montage , justage , lekage(!) , einfahren , bremsleistung , dosierbarkeit ... ... ...? Hätte ich meine marta lieber nicht bei ebay für die hope verhökern sollen ?! 

Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (5. Juni 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du bitte auch ein statement zu den bremsen abgeben ! Montage , justage , lekage(!) , einfahren , bremsleistung , dosierbarkeit ... ... ...? Hätte ich meine marta lieber nicht bei ebay für die hope verhökern sollen ?!
> 
> Nikolay



schau mal im Bremsen- und im Hope-Forum. Aber:

1.) Die Original-Beläge von Hope (golden) scheinen nichts zu taugen. Wenn die Fuhre heiß wird ist kreischen angesagt (wäre ich nicht am Gardasee gewesen, hätte ich es bis heute sicher nicht gemerkt - das sind eben die unterscheidlichen Belastungen zu unseren hiesigen Mittelgebirgen). Ich werde jetzt die KoolStop probieren.

2.) Montage ist kinderleicht. Justieren im Prinzip auch. Etwas fummelig ist halt immer die Spacer dran zu kriegen (wie bei den meisten Brakes - oder?). Vorne musste ich berücksichtigen, dass sich die Position der Scheibe im Sag verändert, d.h. der Sattel muss so ausgemittelt werden, dass er unter Fahrgebedingungen stimmt (kann sein, dass er dann im Montageständer leicht schleift)

3.) Die Schrauben der Überwurfmuttern solltest du gleich nach Justage checken bzw. etwas nachziehen. Bei mir war eine zu lose und da hat es dann nach ein paar Tagen DOT raus gedrückt. Jetzt muss ich entlüften. Das wäre aber vermeidbar gewesen, wenn ich es früher gewusst hätte.

4.) Eingebremst habe ich nach Hope-Anleitung (d.h. einfach an den ersten Hügeln/Bergen schleifen lassen) Gute Bremspower hatte ich so schon nach wenigen Kilometern.

5.) Druckpunkt ist sehr definiert (Top), Dosierbarkeit ist auch erstklassig (soll aber auch von den Belägen abhängen - mit den KoolStop habe ich noch keine Erfahrung). Ach ja, gewndert ist der druckpunkt auch nicht, auch nicht unter sehr starker Beanspruchung und Hitzeentwicklung.

Noch was?


----------



## der alte ron (6. Juni 2004)

Nein , das beruhigt etwas , viele leute beschreiben halt im hope forum die mono m4 als sehr schwer einzustellen da wohl die platzverhältnisse am sattel sehr beengt sind . Meine kann ich leider noch nicht montieren daich immer noch KEINEN RAHMEN habe  ! Die liegen schon seid einem viertel jahr hier rum , wenigstens sind sie ja nett anzuschauen  .
Danke !


----------



## winzer-muc (14. Juni 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> ein Zwischenbericht:
> 
> 
> 
> - Weil ich mir die Frage mal stellte: Mit der 2004er Xt-Kurbel (die wohl immer auf 50 mm Kettenlinie aufgebaut wird) geht der Fat Albert völlig problemlos rein. Das würde mit dieser Kurbel auch bei meinem Storck gehen, es liegt an der Kettenlinie, wenn der Umwerfer streift. Also für alle die es wissen wollen: Es geht mit 50 mm Kettenlinie!



Sehr schön. Dann wirst Du sicherlich auch bald in die 0,075 t Klasse auf- oder vielleicht besser absteigen. War bei mir genauso.

Hinsichtlich der von Dir beschriebenen Kettenlinie hätte ich noch eine Frage, da ich die Aussage nicht ganz verstehe. Hat die 2004er XT-Kurbel jetzt eine besonders breite Kettenlinie und passt deshalb der breite Reifen oder ist die Kettenlinie eher schmal und der Reifen passt trotzdem. Im Canyon-Forum gab es zu dem Abstand Umwerfer - Reifen eine sehr hitzige Diskussion. 

Ich habe abweichend zur Serienausstattung nämlich die besagte XT ansteller einer Truvativ-Kurbel und weiß jetzt nicht, ob das gut oder schlecht ist.

Liebe Grüße Markus


----------



## Brägel (15. Juni 2004)

winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön. Dann wirst Du sicherlich auch bald in die 0,075 t Klasse auf- oder vielleicht besser absteigen. War bei mir genauso.
> 
> Hinsichtlich der von Dir beschriebenen Kettenlinie hätte ich noch eine Frage, da ich die Aussage nicht ganz verstehe. Hat die 2004er XT-Kurbel jetzt eine besonders breite Kettenlinie und passt deshalb der breite Reifen oder ist die Kettenlinie eher schmal und der Reifen passt trotzdem. Im Canyon-Forum gab es zu dem Abstand Umwerfer - Reifen eine sehr hitzige Diskussion.
> 
> ...



also wenns nicht ganz stimmt, möge man mich berichtigen, aber ich glaube es ist so: es gab in der Vergangenheit schon zwei verschiedene Kettenlinien je nach Tretlagerbreite. Die XT 04 wird (falls nötig mittels Spacer) immer auf 50 mm aufgebaut. Damit gibts bis 2,4" vom Umwerfer her keine Probleme. Der Reifen muss natürlich auch durch den rahmen gehen.  

Übrigens: seit ich wieder da bin konnte ich mein Faunus keinen Meter mehr fahren. Die Bremse VR ist total defekt und eingeschickt   Wers wissen will - siehe Hope-Forum.


----------



## Rhinopeak (6. Juli 2004)

Hei,

ziemlich spät aber trotzdem mit breitem Grinsen einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Erungenschaft.  

Mein Faunus ist nach ca 12 Wochen Lieferfrist auch endlich angekommen, wenn auch nicht vollständig (der richtige Dampfer fehlt immer noch).

In meinen Augen ist schwarz beige sehr cool    ... aber noch cooler finde ich mattes rot und schwarz .... und so wurde nun mein Baby auch geboren.

- Ein Beschreibung 
- ein erste Pics (noch nicht ausgewachsen ! Dämpfer, Pedale und verschieden Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert)






Gruß

Rhinopeak


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2004)

Rhinopeak schrieb:
			
		

> Hei,
> 
> ... aber noch cooler finde ich mattes rot und schwarz .... und so wurde nun mein Baby auch geboren.
> 
> ...



    allerfeinste Sache !!! superschön!     Riesen-Kompliment!

...eine schwarze Kurbel wäre noch schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## günther69 (7. Juli 2004)

S U P E R   

mal wieder eine Farbkombi die perfekt passt   

ein paar kleinigkeiten bei den part's , aber die sollten kein Problem sein.


ciao  Günther


----------



## Rhinopeak (7. Juli 2004)

Hei Günther und Beat, 

freut mich sehr das es euch auch gefällt   

- die Kurbel ist ja (leider) mit dem Innenlager festverbunden und nur in dieser Farbe erhältlich (so weit ich weiß)
- Günter ... falls Du noch Ideen hast zu "den Kleinigkeiten bei den Parts", dann würde ich mich freuen Deine Ideen zu hören ... ich bin selbst nicht so super kreativ   

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## günther69 (8. Juli 2004)

Also, so viel brauchste ja eigentlich nicht mehr machen.
Wie schon gesagt, die Pedale, Dämpfer, vielleicht farbige Außenhüllen der Schaltzüge (Bremszüge wird's wahrscheinlich nicht geben), die Umlenkröllchen beim Zahnkranz hab ich auch schon wo in Farbe gesehen.
Die Lenkerhörnchen wären mir etwas zu lang, aber das muß jeder selbst entscheiden wie viele unterschiedliche Griffpositionen man haben will.

Aber so ist das Bike ja auch schon schick!   

ciao   Günther


----------



## Brägel (9. Juli 2004)

Rhinopeak schrieb:
			
		

> Hei,
> 
> ziemlich spät aber trotzdem mit breitem Grinsen einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Erungenschaft.
> 
> ...



wenn du bei bergwerk auf den DT 210 L warten solltest, kannst du das vielleicht lang tun. Ich hab meinen woanders besorgen lassen, weil BW auch nach drei Monaten keinen DT hergebracht hat.

Das rot hat auch irgendwie was. Würde ich gern mal in nautura sehen. Ist schon ein nettes teil, für meinen geschmack aber zuviel rot. Es würde gewinnen, wenn Steuersatzschutz, Griffe, Barends und vieleicht sogar der Sattel schwarz wären. So ist es ein etwas wildes Gespränkel. Stells doch noch mal in den geliebte und geputze Bergwerk Fred damit wir dort ne schöne Sammlung zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Rhinopeak (21. Juli 2004)

Hei Brägel,

danke für den Tip mit dem Dämpfer ...

Das mit dem rot ist liebe ;-)  ... aber was ist "geliebte und geputze Bergwerk Fred "?


----------



## Brägel (21. Juli 2004)

Rhinopeak schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Brägel,
> 
> danke für den Tip mit dem Dämpfer ...
> 
> Das mit dem rot ist liebe ;-)  ... aber was ist "geliebte und geputze Bergwerk Fred "?



tja, wo die Liebe hinfällt  

und hier gehts zum besagten Fred http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=123403 da darf deines doch nicht fehlen. Also rein damit


----------

